# male betta not reacting to movement



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I own two male bettas, separate 3L tanks for nine months.
One of them died five hours ago from hidropsy. I noticed him getting bulky one day, talked to a friend of mine that breeds bettas on the other day (yesterday) and he advised me to euthanize my fish. I did not, just leaving him alone, and he passed in less than 30 hours.

This other fish I'm left with has always been treated exactly the same, is kept on the same water, is fed the same food at the same time. I have been noticing he hasn't been very active. Eats fine (the other one didn't for a day before he started bulking), but doesn't swim around. Stays on top of the water always on the left side. I tried exposing him to a mirror to see his reaction and.. there was none for at least 3 minutes, then he just moved to the other side of the aquarium. I chased him with the mirror, he took a while again to react, just going back to where he was.

I'm really worried I might lose this other fish, but I'm not an expert on the subject or anything. I just kept these two. The only fish supplies I have are the water conditioner and an anti-protozoary anti-bacteria medicine I once bought to fight off fin rot. The fish is fed with pellets, I have two different brands.

I have read he could just be constipated, but I still don't know what course of action I should take. The fish is a year old, and I've been told by my friend he has poor genetics (i bought him at a pet store for a dollar and a half)... could he just be getting old?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Three 3 liters in less than one gallon, your bettas homes are way too small.


Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I bought this tank as a betta-specific tank, I read a couple of times it was too small but when I asked my Betta-breeder friend he said anything over 2L would do, so I'm confused.


Housing 
What size is your tank? 3L
What temperature is your tank? room temperature, I live in a tropical area and it's never cold here
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? i don't think so, I don't know what that is
Is your tank heated? no
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? twice a day, 7 pellets a time (as recommended by the fish store

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? every 6 days
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? haven't

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? nothing
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? he is not as active as before
When did you start noticing the symptoms? about a week or less
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? no
Does your fish have any history of being ill? he's had fin rot, and his fins have never grown fully back (and the tips of the fins that grew are transparent)
How old is your fish (approximately)? i bought him 10 months ago, I can't be sure how old he was already


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

14 pellets a day is wayyy to much.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

You're feeding 14 pellets a day? That is way too much and might be why your first fish looked bloated. In such a small container you should be chang 100% of the water at least every other day, if not every day. But really I would look into getting a larger tank if I were you. It's so hard to keep the water quality good in such a tiny container.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

14 pellets a day with a 100% water change every 6 days, in a 1G tank is not good at all. 

I would cut the feeding by at least half. 14 pellets is way too much! I'd also start doing daily water changes for a while and see if he perks up. Get a thermometer and make sure the temp is steady...


I have one of my boys in a 1.5G tank and I do 100% water changes every other day. Some might say that is excessive, but every 6 days is just not enough. 

Those 'betta specific' tanks are generally completely inappropriate for most live animals. Your ammonia levels must be through the roof when it comes to water change day.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Cravenne said:


> *14 pellets a day with a 100% water change every 6 days, in a 1G tank is not good at all. *
> 
> I would cut the feeding by at least half. 14 pellets is way too much! I'd also start doing daily water changes for a while and see if he perks up. Get a thermometer and make sure the temp is steady...
> 
> ...


It's not even a whole gallon 

One gallon is about 3.6 liters, his is 3 liters.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, I'll increase water changes and decrease feeding.

The other fish really had hidropsy, he was all spiky. Plus I had him for a 10 months, if he was bloated from overeating wouldn't he had developed that before? 
This is a picture of the fish 30 hours before dying (about 24 hours after he started bloating):


Is there anything else I should do besides cleaning more and feeding less?


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Also I can't afford to buy another, bigger thank right now.

How long does this fish still have? He's over a year old, and I don't plan on having any more fish after he passes, so a big tank would be a waste.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

He could have another 2-3 years in him with the proper set up.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Even his genetics being poor? My betta breeder friend said he wouldn't last much over a year, that's why I' asking. He says he's already old.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, that was definitely dropsy. :-( There are a lot of places you could find a cheap gallon or 2 gallon container, it doesn't necessarily have to be a fish tank. Kritter Keepers are sold at pet shops, usually in the reptile section. They are very inexpensive and come in many sizes.

How do you know he has bad genetics? Where did you get him? If he's just a common pet store betta, they can still live 2-3 or even more years when properly cared for.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Where I live there are no stores selling reptiles.
I have never seen a critter keeper, and I own many rodents.
The only place we can get glass tanks (even terrariums) is on fish stores.

My friend probably knows exactly where my fish came from (before the pet store I bought him at), he's very active on the breeding community on the state... But all I have is his word because I'm a newbie at keeping fish, my thing really is rodents.

I can save up to buy another tank in a couple of months (right now is tough because I just expanded my hamster cages), but then when this fish passed I would be left with a lot of useless fish material.

Can I be certain that this second fish does not have "dropsy"? I already cleaned his water today and only fed him once, he didn't eat it all though. How many times a day should I feed?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

skywillig said:


> Where I live there are no stores selling reptiles.
> I have never seen a critter keeper, and I own many rodents.
> The only place we can get glass tanks (even terrariums) is on fish stores.
> 
> ...




Please don't take this the wrong way…

How long has your friend been into bettas? Because it seems odd that he would say bettas can live in half gallon tanks.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I advise you to...
1. Stop listening to that friend. They know about as much as you do, it seems.
2. Stop feeding the poor thing that many pellets. The pet store people know about as much as your friend seems to, and by that I mean not a whole lot.
3. Clean that tank every other day, every two max.
4. Fast him for 2-3 days and check for improvement. That picture, I take it, was the one who died already? If he looks the same as your alive one, Im sad to say, he will likley die. That doesnt mean you should give up on him, though.
Make him comfortable.

Btw-His genetics are fine, Ive had a "crappy" bred petstore boy live for 4.5 years. His life isnt being cut short by breeding, its being cut short by _you_.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Hopefully your guy now doesn't have dropsy. Does he look bloated or have a distended belly? Is he "pineconing" like your other fish did? A picture of your current fish would be really helpful. 

You don't have a petsmart or petco nearby? If not, you could even use household storage containers as an inexpensive solution until you can afford a nice tank. Someone on the forum had a bad experience with chemicals leeching from a cheap knockoff brand, but Rubbermaid containers are perfectly fine, and they come in a very wide variety of sizes.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow wow wow wow fast him for a few days, do a 100% water change right now (make sure the temps are the same!) and cut him down to 6 pellets a day, 3 in the morning, 3 at night, (i feed my betta 4 pellets a day and sometimes switch one or two up for flakes or bloodworms every now and again) 14 a day is a death sentence.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

How is your fishy doing so far?


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello. No, my fish doesn't look like the dead one. His size is okay, he is just very inactive.
I have changed his water 100% a couple of hours ago.

We don't have any of those stores or brands you mentioned, I'm in Brazil, don't forget that. I do have some storage boxes I can keep him in if you think that's better than the current aquarium, they're made of plastic.

About my friend, he has been breeding Betta for 6 years now, I think. He's a biology student. But okay I'll stop listening. XD

I'll go take a picture now, if that helps.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

This is a picture with my camera's flash:









This is a picture with no flash and my cellphone light shinning on top:


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

That is most definitely too tiny for a fish.

Breeders sometimes jar fry in small containers like that, but that is only until they are sold. 3 liters, much less 2, is way to small for any living creature to live in.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

hes pretty... you just did a water change so maybe relax alittle and keep an eye on him what is the temperature usually in your place?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

how much did you feed him? maybe dont feed him for the rest of the day and part of tomorrow....


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

If it helps any, some fish stores have critter keepers. They look like this:









They sell them for pretty cheap at a fish store near me, like a 5 gal for $15 I think? There's usually some heaters you can get for them too. I noticed that there's no place for him to hide in the tank you have now, I would try and get a silk plant if not a live one to help comfort him.

Also, if you have like a WalMart near you, you can get a Tupperware bin by rubbermaid or something. I used that for a temporary bin while I had my bigger tank cycling for my Bettas, they work great! Cheap too. Can get like a 3gal one for a few dollars, possibly cheaper than the critter keeper.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh, I didn't realize you were in Brazil sorry! Some plastic storage containers are good, but the cheaper ones can be dangerous so you might want to avoid them just to be safe. If you can find some that are made to hold food, those might be less likely to have any toxic elements, but I don't know if you'll be able to find 1+ gallon food storage containers. If you have a large glass vase (with a wide opening) around the house, that could also work as a temporary fix. If you do find something to use, make sure you rinse it really really really well. Anyway, these are just a few possibilities for what you could do until he can get a larger home. If none of them seem like decent options for your situation, just keep up with very frequent water changes until you have the means to get a new tank.

He's a very pretty fish. It doesn't look like he has signs of dropsy, which is good. He does look like he might have a bit of fin rot though.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah I had a 2.5gal jar I used for one of mine. Didn't realize you were in the U.S. so idk if you have rubbermaid or sterilite because those are safe. But yeah, if you have a glass container that would work.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

He has had fin rot many months ago. It's fixed now, but his fins never grew back. 

Those critter containers are TO DIE FOR, here I have to make my own, and they are not as cheap. But again, I'm in Brazil so brands and stores are not of any use for me.

The temperature, of the water I'm not sure, but the ambient is always from 25 Celsius to 32 Celsius. Right now it's 27.

I gave him five pellets in the morning but he only ate three.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

You could always order a 2.5 online or even check second hand stores.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

then maybe keep it at three pellets from now on if thats all he will eat. 
umm... alittle aquarium salt might help as well if you have any.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a glass terrarium (made at the fish store) that is currently not in use. It has weird "floors" like this though:








the lid on top is just mesh. I have cats in my house.
Would this be a better alternative? I'm not certain yet it can retain water, but I think it must since it was made at the aquarium store...
Do I layer all the layers with rocks and stuff? Or just the bottom? How would I go about cleaning this? Ive never had a bigger than 3L fish tank.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I think it would work fine provided you clean it out nicely.. what are the levels made of?


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Everything is glass.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

i like the different levels :-D makes me want to get creative with my tanks lol


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would say no.. when bettas are asleep they glide up unconsciously to get air. Those levels could block him from getting to the surface on time.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I dont think it would be an issue in my opinion. 10% bleach 90% water. Dump bleach then fill it up with plain water, soak and then soak and re soak until the bleach smell is gone then soak at least twice more. NEVER soap.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

It fits 20L of water, I just tested. The water does hold up.
I cleaned it.

The fish store only opens on Monday so I can get more rocks.
Not I'm left to decide weather its good or not.

The organizer bins I have are six inches tall, 308 square inches on bottom.
Would that be better? The brand is tok-stock, but I'm not sure its international.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

You dont NEED to put gravel... you can if you want to its mostly decorative.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I read somewhere it was good for something regarding higiene? If it has NO USE, i'd rather not put it since it would make it so much easier to clean. I cant fit the terrarium in my room, so he would be left in the laundry room. It has strong indirect sunlight all day long, would that be an issue?


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Hmmm im not too sure about that one.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Is there a way to take the dirty water out of an aquarium without tipping it over?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

you can use a turkey baster or as i used to use a measuring cup


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

What you've heard about gravel and hygiene may have been about the cycle. In smaller tanks the cycle isn't as important because you need to do frequent water changes no matter what, but in 5+ gallon thanks, cycling, or establishing a colony of beneficial ammonia-consuming bacteria, can help keep your tank's parameters stable and you won't have to do water changes as frequently. You need a filter to cycle your tank-it gives the bacteria a place to flourish-and having gravel or sand will give your tank another place for those bacteria to breed. If you do opt for gravel you can use a gravel vacuum to siphon the water out during a change. If you go for a bare bottom tank you can probably just siphon it out with airline tubing. Either way it's much easier than dumping it all out !


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

@LolaQuigs
So in a 5 gallon (which is my terrarium) I need a filter? Or can I go without a filter? Is it possible to turn this into a permanent home for my betta?
I have a picture of the think filled up with 20L of water.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

You mentioned that the reason you couldn't get a tank is because of the cost, so I assume you don't have a bunch of money lying around for a filter. An unfiltered 5 gallon is fine, but once you do have some cash on hand it would definitely be worthwhile to invest in one. Without a filter I would say you'd need twice weekly water changes--one 50% and one 100%. If you do get a filter, keep up that schedule for at least a month while your tank cycles. Once it is cycled you can get by with one 50% water change per week.

The size of that tank is perfect for a betta! I'm glad to see it holds water nicely. My only concern would be that he might have a hard time coming up for air. I can't tell from that angle, how far do the different levels stick out? If he was at the very front of the tank and swam straight up, would he hit his head on any of the platforms, or would he reach the surface without a problem? 

Since it is clear glass, he might get trapped under a level, thinking he's at the top when he's really not. I would put some dark gravel or marbles on each level so he can tell the difference between the glass platforms and the actual surface of the water...if that makes sense lol. Then moniter him closely and make sure that he is definitely able to find his way to the top without any trouble.

If it does seem like he can't easily find the surface, or if you find that it is difficult to add a filter (if/when you're able) and a heater with that particular layout, you might be able to use an exacto knife or razor to remove one or more levels.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

The levels only reach the back part of the tank. From the top it looks like this:









I'm sure the levels will hold gravel nicely, they were made to hold wood chips.
I'm not going to be able to monitor him through the day though, I am only home at night.
Maybe there are other ways I can "signalize" to the fish that he can't come up that way?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

place a row of marbles along the edge of the levels and spread alittle all over them so he can see and know that marbles don just sit in mid-air lol


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh as long as there is plenty of room in front and you cover each later in something dark you should be fine. Just put him in when you get off work and watch him for a little while to make sure he is surfacing without any trouble. I think your tank will look really interesting, over time you could get pretty creative with decor!


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, I'll wait until I can purchase the dark gravel (tomorrow) to do that.
Thank you very much for all the inputs!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Make sure to post pics once u have it all set up!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

That tank is brilliant! Much better, your betta will be very happy. He is eating at least a little and he definitely didn't have dropsy in the picture.  I've had walmart bettas live with me 3 years! (If you don't know what walmart is, it's this enormous chain store that sells EVERTHING, from toilet paper to technology to bettas. ) That tank could become very interesting, and with our help we will push your fishes lifespan far above 1 year.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi! Updates... My teacher responsible for the afternoon class didn't come so I had time to buy the gravel. I went to the fish store and bought dark blue gravel (it was the darkest color they had) and a couple of fake aquarium plants for the same price the little 1L aquarium cost.. So here is how the former terrarium is looking:








This is my fish, inside... For the first 3 minutes he was hidden under the top floor but he seemed to find his way to air after that.









I would appreciate any more tips, specially on how to clean this. It's VERY VERY heavy so there's no way I can move it to a sink or something, so I'm curious on how I'll change the water... just taking it out with a cup seems stupid, is it really like that?


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

That looks great! Id just say scoop the water out or get a gravel thingy and suck the water out.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

thats very pretty :-D 
cleaning can be done with a siphon


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

That looks brilliant and beautiful!  And you see how nice and wide your fishes fins are?  He's a happy boy!  That looks very good, your fish will be very happy!  I think you will be happier if you eventually manage to buy a filter, because that will keep the water cleaner, clearer and mean less water changes for you!


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

What would the filter be? What does it look like? I tried googling it and so many different things come up... And what does a siphon look like? And what is the gravel thingy? XD

Sorry I'm such a newbie.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

A siphon is you best bet for water changes and cleaning. A gravel siphon looks like a cylinder attached to a length of hose. Some siphons are self starting, which means all you have to do is move the siphon up and down vertically in the water to start the vacuum and get the water flowing out of the hose. Keep a bucket on hand to catch the water, and try to keep the bucket lower than the tank itself. You should be able to get a siphon for pretty cheap at your fish store. 

Here is a picture of a common gravel siphon.


How much of the water you remove varies from person to person. All of my tanks are over 3 gallons and have filters, so I only change 10% every week. Without a filter, you should do either 25% to 50% once a week, or a 10% change every other day. Others here have other, possibly better advice than mine, so listen to all of it, and do what you feel is best. 

After you remove some of the water, add treated water that is roughly the same tempurature as the main tank's water. This minimizes shock to your fish. 

And despite an extremely questionable breeder-friend, I am extremely happy to see your bettas' conditions turned around. =]


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

FILTER:










SIPHON:


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

This siphon thing looks awesome, I wish I had bought one today, don't know when I'll be able to go back there. There is a window right beside where I put the tank, outside that window is the yard's grass, so I could probably just "siphon" the water to the grass...

The filters are pretty expensive... would I need anything else with the filter or just attach it to the side of the aquarium? (I assume it's attached to a side...)


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Yea you just attach it to the tank.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

The gravel thing, I am assuming, is a gravel vacuum. It is just a plastic tube attached to some narrow, flexible airline tubing. Here is an example of one.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752298

Once you get suction going on the gravel vacuum, it will siphon out the old water of your tank. It's definitely much easier than trying to pour out a 5 gallon (that's around 40 pounds of water!), or trying to scoop out half the water with a cup. The gravel vacuum also sucks up uneaten food, fish waste, and debris from the gravel.

Here is a thread where people give different methods and tips of getting the suction going:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=62843

Until you get a filter, I'd say do two water changes per week, one 50% and one 100%. Once you have a filter, as your fish produces ammonia, your tank will cycle, meaning beneficial bacteria will begin to breed and flourish in the gravel and filter media. While your tank is cycling (about a month) I would do two 50% water changes per week. Once it is cycled and that colony of nitrifying bacteria is established, you could do one 50% water change per week.

There are many different kinds of filters you could get. Many here recommend a sponge heater, which is gentle and produces very little current (bettas don't like a lot of water movement), plus the sponge is a great place for good bacteria to grow. Here is an example of a sponge filter:
http://www.amazon.com/Hydro-Sponge-...02S2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298923889&sr=8-1

You could do an external filter like this (sort of hangs on the back of the tank, with a tube sticking down into the water--that tube draws the water into the filter): 

http://www.petco.com/product/102601....aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_AquariumFilters

Or an internal filter like this (the entire filter is submerged in water):

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3523858&lmdn=Fish+Filtration+&amp;+Circulation


If you get an internal or external filter, you might have to baffle the outflow so the current isn't too strong for a betta. This is very easy to do, just put aquarium sponge over the output and secure it with a rubber band, to reduce the strength of the water's flow. I have used aquarium sponge (and also sometimes pantyhose) to reduce the flow of all three of my filters. You may also want to use pantyhose (pantyhose comes in surprisingly handy for aquariums lol) to cover the part of the filter that draws in water, as betta fins can sometimes get sucked in! 

Whatever filter you end up getting, make sure it is the right size for your tank; the packaging should say what tank size each filter is for.

Your setup looks fantastic, the different levels provide visual interest. Your betta's colors really stand out against that blue gravel!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That is a REALLY neat set up. I bet he'll enjoy hunting around all those different levels. Bettas love a mystery.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

All filters are fed with electricity, right?


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Another question, when making the partial changes should I take the fish out first?


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

No, it won't be necessary. He won't like it too much, but it won't hurt him. Chances are, he'll hide behind something and wait for the commotion to stop before coming back out. Be careful no to suck him up with the siphon. He won't go through the tube, but it can be a stressful experience. The reason I bring this up is because my boy Flynn used to chase the siphon around the tank, trying to make it go away. But you shouldn't worry about that because it's not normal behavior. He was just quirky.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I see. People, my fish is still very inactive, is that because the harmful substances from the little tank are still bothering him or is there something else?
Could he just be lazy? He spends hours and hours without moving and when he does, he just moves somewhere else to be still.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

What is the temperature in your tank?


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

The move from one tank to another is really stressful for a fish, so I'm not surprised he's keeping low. It's called New Tank Syndrome, and he could be like that for a few days to a full two weeks, like Boba did. Bettas don't like change at all, but he should get better. I heard you say that room temperature for you right now was somewhere around 27C, right?


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

He said it fluctuates between 25 and 32..


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow that is a lot of temperature change.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm a girl. XD

But yeah, if fluctuated between 25 and 32. It hasn't been cold in a while though. :/


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Fluctuations are still bad for bettas. 25 and 32 is about 77 and 89 degrees in fahrenheit.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Is there anything I can do to prevent the temperature from fluctuating?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Unless you are god or mother nature... no, lol. Unless you mean in the tank! Well, a good step would be to buy a small thermometer to measure the temperature. Then you'd adjust the water temp accordingly with cold water or warm bottles, or heaters.  You want to keep the temp between 75-81 degrees.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

What kind of heater do I need? Google shows so many...


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I know, google is a mess sometimes.  Your new tank is 5 gallons or so, yes? Well, I'm pretty sure you can get a great heater for that size tank for around $15, and it comes with a knob so you can preset the desired tank temp. Probably... I'd say 25 watts would be good.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Unless you are god or mother nature... no, lol. Unless you mean in the tank! Well, a good step would be to buy a small thermometer to measure the temperature. Then you'd adjust the water temp accordingly with cold water or warm bottles, or heaters.  You want to keep the temp between 75-81 degrees.


Actually 75 is still a bit too low. 76 is the lowest you want to go. I suggest getting a heater to maintain the temperature, adding cold/warm water will just add to the fluctuations.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

oh gosh, keeping a betta is so expensive. 
and people get them not to have trouble and expenses...

i'll see what I can do. will he be this inactive until I get one?


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

The problem is that he's stressed out from the temperature fluctuations right now. If you can put him in a cooler room with a heater and make the temp about 78 constantly he will perk up and you will see a whole new fish.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not sure!  I agreed with the assessment for new tank syndrome!  This tank is more than 5x as big as his previous home, with lots of new presents for him, he's a bit in shock! I forgot to ask, the water was treated with conditioner, correct?  Just ruling that out as a cause for the lethargy.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes, I used a conditioner and let the water sit overnight before putting him in.

I'll try to go buy the siphon and the heater as soon as possible, but that may take a couple of weeks, I didn't want to do any harm to my fish while that can't happen.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

He should be fine until then.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

He hasn't eaten at all for about 4-5 days now.
He's still inactive on the same spot of the aquarium, just ignoring food and movements.

His head seems to be getting kinda yellow? I'm not sure how to explain this.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Picture?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

skywillig said:


> He hasn't eaten at all for about 4-5 days now.
> He's still inactive on the same spot of the aquarium, just ignoring food and movements.
> 
> His head seems to be getting kinda yellow? I'm not sure how to explain this.


He is probably still cold. He won't eat if he is cold.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Is there a reason why the big tank is colder than the smaller tank? He used to eat fine...


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Didn't you have to put the big tank in the garage?


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

This is the best I could do but under the camera's flash it looks more brown...


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

The tank is in the living room now, next to a window (but gets no direct sunlight).


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

His fins are clamped.. ill have to go with turtle on this one and say he is cold.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

What do I do to keep him from being cold?
I can't buy a heater right now...


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Float a bottle of warm water in his tank


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I put a bottle of warm water inside and he instantly ate.
Wow.

Should I keep re-heating the bottle?


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

yea when the bottle cools off warm it up.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Definitely get a heater as soon as possible!


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi people! I just got back from buying a heater, it seems a nice one? It's a glass tube to be submerged. Do I just insert it in the aquarium at 28-30 Celsius and leave it there? (that's what the store said the temp is supposed to be)


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

It looks a lot like this:


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Right on!  sounds good.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, heater is set and the fish ate fine today.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

He swimming around some more?


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

No, he is still stationary, but he "moved" his stationaryness to the top of the upper floor, it worries me a little since the water level barely covers him fully.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

May take him a few days of warm water to perk up.... Could u take a few pics of him?


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Camera flash:








Cellphone light:








Top view:


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.petfish.net/articles/Bettas/velvet_betta.php

Thats my thought... Maybe start him on an AQ salt treatment for 10 days... All you have to do is take a pop(soda) bottle and put a half teaspoon of aquarium salt in it and fill it with dechlorinated and let it dissolve. Pour it into a small ish cup and attach it to the side of your betta's main tank (so the water in the cup is the same temperature as the main tank) put him in there. Change the water 100% every day for those 10 days(with the salt water). I think that will really help him.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

that yellowish color is velvet and your betta has that weird yellowish color.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I asked my breeder friend about this disease, he knows better than me what we have locally and what we don't. This is what he suggested, I'm not starting to treat before you guys okay it anyway.

He told me to use a 2 liter PET bottle to keep the fish while treating. (seems nice because changing 100% of 20 liters daily while I don't have a siphon yet seems a lot of work)
To add to the water a dash of regular salt (aquarium salt can only be purchased at large 1kg quantities). 
And to add also two other medicines that they sell at my local fish store: one is called "aqualife" and the other is called "anti ictio". I have no idea what the names of those would be in English, I tried googling it with no success. 
The Aqualife I already have and I used it to treat this same fish's fin rot. The webpage of the manufacturer (http://www.labcon.com.br/peixesaquario/medicamentos/aqualife.htm) mentions it is used to treat "velvet" also. 
This other one I cannot find info on, but google says "Ictio" is "*Ichthyophthirius multifilis*".

My friend advised to keep the fish from any light on the first three days, and I should re-treat for another 3 days if the first 3 days don't work.


I have no idea what "dechlorinated" is? Is it just water?


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Ichthyophthirius multifilis aka ich is a parasite, not the same as velvet, though I believe velvet is also a parasite. Ich looks like tiny white dots on a fish.

I tend to prefer using natural methods to treat fish rather than medicines because medicines can be harsh. I've healed ich with aquarium salt but have no experience and very little knowledge about velvet, so hopefully someone who knows a little more about velvet can give you some treatment guidelines.

Declorinated just means that you added conditioner to it.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't understand whether in the treatment suggested by cjay the fish would continue in the tank or would be moved to the small container inside the tank?

Also is putting the fish in a completely dark room be of any use? Could I just cover the aquarium instead?


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I think cjay was recommending you put him in a small quarantine container and float that container inside his tank so he stays warm. Covering the tank with towels should be fine.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I just read something on this website -Portuguese sorry (http://www.vidaaquatica.com.br/cp/loja502/web/doencas.asp) that recommends the same two medicines my friend told me about, it says the "anti ictio" medicine would work on any common parasites rather than JUST the ictio one.

Okay, now I understand the quarantine idea. I still need insights on the treatment, the aquarium salt is not a viable idea, and all salt here is iodized. Should I go out tomorrow and buy the anti parasite medicine? How would I go about treating the whole aquarium water to kill this velvet thing (even once the fish is gone, surely the rocks and plants would be infected (?). What is that I can do right now with what I have at hand? Is this deadly?


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

If the meds is all you can get use the meds.. About the tank cleaning im not 100% sure.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

If the "natural" treatment requires aquarium salt... i'm not sure iodized salt would be so safe, and the other treatment my friend indicated only uses a dash of that.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Iodized salt is NEVER safe. Only use aquarium salt, or in a pinch kosher salt. But never ever table salt or iodized salt. They will kill your betta.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Should I just take the dash of salt out of the treatment then? (use the meds only)
My friend said table salt was okay but he's been wrong before. Very.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes I would do a water change now. Table salt is not made of the same elements kosher salt or aquarium salt. Table salt is never okay.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm still not treating, don't worry. No salt is in him.
I can only in the afternoon go buy the meds, so he'll have to wait.

I still want to know how deadly this is, and how to get rid of this thing on the full tank after the fish is taken out.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Personally, im not sure but why dont you try Pming Oldfishlady and asking her.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Velvet can be deadly if left untreated, but your fish should be fine as long as you get the meds quickly, which you're planning on doing. 

I think it's definitely a good idea to PM OldFishLady, she is an expert on betta diseases and will give you great advice on your treatment method, as well as how to kill it in the tank.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I will do that, thank you!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow...12 pages....a lot going on......to re-cap so I know what is going on.....

How much and how often have you been doing water changes on the main tank, water temp, additives used.....Do you use dechlorinator or better question....your source water that you use with the Betta....is it tap water? and is the tap water treated with chlorine, chloramine..etc... to make it safe to drink by humans or do you use well water/untreated water.....if you use a dechlorinator what kind is it and how much do you use

Right now....what is the Betta in...QT or the main tank

I see you have a heater now...what is the water temp?

Is he eating, if so, how much

Other than the yellow sprinkle of coloration...anything else...is he rubbing himself on objects in the tank...itching??? fins clamped, bloated, buoyancy problems, eyes are they clear or clouded...anything else going on or signs/symptoms and how long has he been symptomatic

How long have you had him and do you know his age

I only give recommendation based on natural treatments.......I don't use OTC medications and sometimes once the fish has been ill for a long time natural treatment are not as effective...but neither are OTC products....fast treatment is always best

I will be happy to help you and your Betta out as much as I can....but I am not sure I can do that much at this stage of the game......


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, I'll try to answer all of this to the best of my knowledge.


I'm changing the water of the main tank 50% twice a week. He has only been there for two weeks, if you checked the begging of the topic before that he was living on a 2 liter tank with weekly 100% changes.

I use tap water, which I treat with a conditioner. Yes, the tap water here is treated. The two conditioners I might use when changing the water is this http://www.labcon.com.br/peixesaquario/condicionadores/protect.htm or this http://www.labcon.com.br/peixesaquario/condicionadores/anticlor_agua_doce.htm

The fish has been on a quarantine pet bottle inside the main tank for about 4 hours now. He has two drops of anti fungicide and a drop of anti parasite medicine inside, no salt. I also did not restricted the light on the tank yet.









The tank temperature is on 30 Celsius. The heater has little work to do, apparently, only turns on for about 5 minutes every hour or so.

He is eating well since I started heating the tank (before the heater, with the warm floating water bottles) - 5 pellets a day, all at once.

His symptoms are he is very apathic and will barely swim around at all. Before he heating started he wouldn't eat. He doesn't seem to be rubbing but the place he decided to "live on" (didn't move) was a very tight spot near the plastic decorative plant. When he DOES move elsewhere his front body seems to "drop" on the water and his back fins would go up? Like he's facing the floor. He's float like that for a while until hitting the surface, when he corrected his position. I don't see anything weird besides the yellow head. He has been apathetic for a month or so now, but the lack of appetite lasted under a week and the yellow has been there for a little over that. I might add he's been a little more attentive to knocking on the glass now that I've been heating the aquarium...

And that this has been a really warm month and my hamsters are all suffering loss of fur doing to this, so it's weird the fish is so cold!

I have him for maybe 11 months now. I cant know for sure how old he is, I bought him at a cheap fish store. Two other Betta were bought the same store the same day, they both died already. One of them died a month after the purchase of body rot and the other one died last month of hidropsy.

I'll have to mention again I'm in Brazil, so many things available were you are will not be viable here. Still I'd love any insights, thank you for looking at my case.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Today I covered the aquarium so it's dark there.
Fish ate okay, he even seemed "interested" in the food.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Usually with external parasites they will also flash or rub themselves on objects on the tank.....you stay he is having buoyancy problems??? Do you have access to Epsom salt (Magnesium sulfate) usually you can get this at most pharmacy not pet shops......if you can get this I would do a 10day treatment in QT...start with 1tsp/gal and increase to 2tsp/gal on day 3 of the treatment along with 100% daily water changes......

You also may need to lower your water temp to the 76-77F range....30C is like 86F...right......


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I was told 28-30 by the store and members here "okayed" it...
The guy at the fish store said if I keep it at 30 the fish wont ever get sick because it kills the bacteria. Plus the natural water temperature is already around 28-30, 25 degrees (77 F) when it's cold... members said he's sick because of the cold? (I live in a tropical place that never has cold days).
If 25 is the desirable temperature it's hardly worth it buying a heater. Does the heater also cool down the water?

This Epsom salt thing is coordinated with the meds my fish is already in or should I stop the meds? Will stooping the meds hurt the fish?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would complete the medications before starting the Epsom salt treatment...it may not even be needed if the medications you are using are effective.....hopefully they will be.....

When treating a fish by natural methods-I have found lowering the water temp to 76-77F to help prevent other problems that can happen when the fish is already compromised-although this is a tropical species and tend to thrive best in water temp of 76-80F...so do bad bacteria especially in water temps greater than 80F...some pathogen that are always in the water can multiply rapidly and attack compromised fish, however, since you are not treating by natural methods and using antibiotics- hopefully they will also take care of any secondary issues....

The members of this forum have good intentions and only want what is best for your Betta.......

No, the heater will not cool the temp

If the Betta is showing improvement I would continue the course....

Good luck and keep us posted....


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

It's hard to "see" the improvement because the medicine tints the water very yellow, so the problem was already the fish turning yellow...
He's still eating, seems to move around (not much space on the QT but) when I go look at him.

I would love information on how to get rid of the pathogens already contained in the main tank, since no medicine was added to that.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You can't....you naturally have pathogens both good and bad in the tank all the time....you don't want to create a sterile environment.....not healthy and hard to support life....you can control to a degree however, by maintaining quality water and nutrition to support a healthy immune response in the fish....its a balance of sorts.....

If the fish is overall acting and eating his normal self and the only symptom he has is the yellow color...it may be normal pigment changes......


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

He said that the problem was that his betta was very lethargic and resting on things rather then swimming.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

He was very apathetic before as well, that's the main concerning reason since the beginning. It's good to know the color change might be natural. My friend said I should use meds for 3 days and then check if there is improvement then and repeat the treatment only if he wasn't better. Should I just jump into the magnesium salt immediately?

My tank is not cycled, even with 100% water changes weekly I have this pathogens in the water?

And what do I do about the heating? My heater has no problem keeping it at 30 C, it turn on every couple of hours only at night, meaning the water naturally keeps at that temperature... If I were to try to maintain it at 77 F I would need a cooler, I think the water only gets at 77 F at cold nights here (where I live is really hot) - pehaps that's the reason the fish store didn't recommend the heater for me?


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

The reason we suggested a heater was to*Maintain* water at a *Consistent* temperature. It is not good for the water to go up and down all the time. So IF your water is staying 78-80 during the day keep the heater off then at night when the temperature drops turn it back on.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Without having to go and hunt for all this information since I came in on this thread on page 12.......

What size is the main tank, filter, live plants, additives used, anything in the tank like shrimp, snails or other fish.....

What I would recommend you do.....once you complete the medications....I would put him back in his main tank and see how he does for a day or so before you start any other treatment...some of the behavior may be related to the QT container which is normal IME......

Since you live in the tropics you may not need the heater....slight varied day and night temp are usually not an issue for a healthy fish...

Main tank stats will help me help you get it ready and maintain it once he goes back in.....


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

My heater only turns on when it needs to correct the temperature, so during the day it rarely turns on, I wouldn't need to mess with it for that to happen...
But is it okay if it stays consistently at a high temp? 30 C.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Tank is 20 liters.
No filter.
No live anything else besides one Betta.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Great....5gal unfiltered tank....I would make a 100% water change and get it cleaned up and ready to put him back in it once you have completed the medications....and then stay on a regular schedule of twice weekly 50% water changes and 100% monthly.....

Be sure and do a slow acclimation back to the newly cleaned up tank....pour half the water out of the QT he is in and slowly add the dechlorinated tank water to the QT until full over about 20-30 min....this should get him acclimated to both the chemistry and temp.....net and add to his main tank...toss all the water in the QT container and top off the main tank with fresh like temp dechlorinated water if needed.......

Watch him for a day or so and see how he does.....keep us posted.....


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, that sounds good, thank you!


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, the tank is 100% cleaned. I hadn't done a 100% change on the big tank yet so it was kinda messy and I think the fish might be a little traumatized. :X
He'll be getting out of the QT tomorrow.

He had a little trouble eating today, I had to position the pellets right on top of his head for him to eat them... but he seems to be more alert than before.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I just moved him back to the tank 3 hours ago.
He hasn't moved since.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

This was before the medicine:









This is after the medicine:









HE IS STILL INACTIVE!
Do he eyes look puffy or is just me?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

His eyes do look a little puffy in the second pic...I can't tell much in the third pic......
I would do dome 50% water changes for a couple of days and see if that will perk him up...if not, he may need Epsom salt 2tsp/gal treatment again

Is he eating better......

I may have asked this already and you answered...but...how old is he or how long have you had him?


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I went around trying to find this salt but regular pharmacies dont have it. A vet told me to look if a manipulation pharmacy would make it for me, but they want to know a percentage? I cant find any info on that... maybe you could help.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

This is from the bag:

Guaranteed Analysis

Magnesium (Mg)-9.87%
[9.87% water soluble magnesium (Mg)]

Sulfur (S) -12.98%
[12.98% Combined Sulfur (S)] 
Derived from magnesium sulfate


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I'll print that and take it to the, thanks.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I forgot to answer: I've had him for 10 months.
He still only eats if the food is thrown on top of his head. And even then he won't eat more than 2 pellets at a time.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

He's still in the same situation. Only uses found inches of his tank, always on top, eats if food is thrown on top of his head, if the food floats away he won't be interested in it.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

correction: I meant "four" inches.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Well I guess there's nothing else I can do?


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

It has been three days he hasn't eaten AT ALL!

Please anyone, help?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

In total how many days has he not eaten?
Sometimes bettas can go for atleast 2 weeks without food, atleast thats what i have heard


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

But is it normal? I think that means they can manage, but ignoring food that's thrown in your face for so many days?

Thank you for responding though. I just went and tried giving him pieces of frozen peas, I read it can be good if the fish refuses to eat. He didn't eat any, but he acted SO WEIRD! He has been very inactive, just there laying for the whole day, and how he acted completely insane for like, 15 minutes. I have pictures and videos.
He was rubbing himself on the gravel (specially around the peas), and proceeded to spend whole minutes head-down into the gravel, just standing there. His gills seem to be moving way too much, but I'm no expert. After this 15 or so minutes of going crazy, he went to the bottom corner under the lowest floor and hid, no moving, for many many minutes until I stopped watching.

There has to be something up with him.

Pictures of him standing still:

















Video is being uploaded.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

http://img151.imageshack.us/i/nvi.mp4/
This is the video.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

awww... i hate to be the one to say this but it just could be his time .... :-(

I really hope its just a phase but i've had bettas do the same thing then eventually die.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I thought the bigger aquarium and the heater would increase his life span?


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Less than a gallon of water (which is fine assuming you are willing to up the maintenance) + water changes every 6 days + 14 pellets a day = I am surprised your betta lived *cough* survived for 9 months


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

But I was told here that he might have a whole other year ahead. :/


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well it is hard to tell for sure how long a betta might have to live, but his body may have been too far damaged to be brought back to health :/

I am so sorry


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

So at this point there is nothing I should be doing?
Just wait?


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

maybe just keep up with water changes, have you tried giving him live worms?


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I don't think they are available around here, I have never seen them or heard of them locally.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Yikes... he isnt looking very good is he? Id say try your hardest to keep him comfortable.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

What can I do do make him comfortable?
Besides the obvious cleaning and trying to feed him...


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Keep the water level lower and at a nice, warm temperature.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm still unsure wether 28 or 30 celcius is better. In 28 the heater barely does any work at all, but maybe a warmer temperature will make him feel better?

How low should the water level be? Since the aquarium has floors, he won't have trouble "laying on the bottom" of the top of the aquarium, the top level has about 3 inches of water on top.

How often should I try feeding him? Maybe he's more likely to eat at a certain time of day?

Also how much light should the ambient have for his comfort?


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

He ate today while the water was being siphoned out!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

That's a good sign! I hope his condition continues to improve!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Yay... Im rooting for this little guy!


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

He still is acting weird and sits still with his head on the bottom of the tank and his tail going up.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm sorry :/

Just keep trying to make him better. He ate so that is a very good sign. He still has a chance.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

He ate again today, but I had to poke him so he would come near the food.
Is it possible he lost is ability to smell the food?


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Yah, 14 pellets a day is about 9 months unless they're sub millimeter pellets.

He may be depressed at losing his friend. Even though males will fight to death that doesn't mean they don't enjoy company.

I honestly don't expect him to make it more than another four or five months with best care, overfeeding is very very hard on fishies.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Was he even aware of the other fish? They were on different tanks...

And the pellets were exactly 1mm diameter. I just measured them.
I have switched that a couple of weeks ago to better quality 2mm pellets, but he seems to be having trouble swallowing them? He kind of spits them out sometimes. Given the option he will go after the 2mm first, though.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm glad he is showing an interest in the pellets! If they're too big for him, you could try crushing them or cutting them in half (if you can manage it!).


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I will try that, although they seem really compact and sturdy.

Anyone knows how much light on the environment is ideal?


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Unless you have live plants, lighting isn't really that important. You can use the standard aquarium lighting if you have a hood, and if you don't have a hood you can just use an ordinary lamp (just make sure it doesn't overheat the tank). Compact flourescent bulbs make everything in the tank stand out and look really pretty, and they last a long time too. But you can use basic incandescent lighting if you can't find cfl or don't want to spend the money on them. Just don't leave any light on the tank for more than 8-10 hours, as it can cause algae growth.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

Do he does need artificial lights?
He's right beside a window, so he gets natural light during the day and natural darkness during the night (which here in Brazil is pretty much 12 hour/12 hour).


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Natural light is ok, just don't let the sunlight directly hit his tank--it will increase the likelihood of algae, and it could overheat his tank. But indirect natural light is fine, I don't think bettas are too picky about lighting.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

I see. 
Thank you.

He hasn't come up yet so I could try and feed him. How many hours do they go without breathing?


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

It's been over a month, but I just wanted to come back and say my fish is still going. He eats 5 pellets a day, is still somewhat inactive but he'll respond to banging on the glass, and will swim up upon the lid of the aquarium being open for food.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That's great!! I've been reading this thread, haha
Your betta is pretty and he must be happy!
You could look up the different diseases and such that can catch a betta, to make sure he's okay. 


BTW, his home looks really cool!!!

I don't think it's good to bang on the glass, but if it's very light tapping it MIGHT be okay. 
Try to get his attention by something that interests him, maybe just wave along the glass with your fingers or show him random objects like rocks or stuffed animals.

You seem to really care about your pets, that's great.


----------



## MelissaD (May 17, 2011)

Glad to hear your betta is doing so much better! The first post had me scared.


----------



## skywillig (Feb 26, 2011)

BlueHaven said:


> That's great!! I've been reading this thread, haha
> Your betta is pretty and he must be happy!
> You could look up the different diseases and such that can catch a betta, to make sure he's okay.
> 
> ...


I agree it mustn't be very good, I'm just saying that opposed to how he was in the beggining, not interested in anything... I don't think he's so attentive as to pay atention to movement around the aquarium though. Just when I lift the lid, which might be because of the light vibration it causes on the glass? Is it possible he's blind?


----------

